# SMOKED SEA BASS & ONION, With Raw Chard Salad!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## leah elisheva (May 4, 2014)

Well Happy Sunday You Great Smoked Cookies & Chops, and Here Is To A Magical and Fun May!!!!!!!!!













DSCF6480.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ May 4, 2014






I started with a big plump piece of Chilean Sea Bass today, and then of course, first and foremost, sliced off a portion for my DOGS!













DSCF6481.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ May 4, 2014






With the remains, I mopped the piece through grapeseed oil, along with me peeling a big onion and slicing along it some, to allow smoke in...













DSCF6482.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ May 4, 2014






and those went atop a grill grate on my little (and needing to be cleaned) gas smoker, where I used high heat, pistachio shells as chips, and let it stay close to 30 minutes. (Maybe 26-28 minutes total).













DSCF6483.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ May 4, 2014






Meanwhile, I sliced up raw chard, a few pieces of the raw onion, cukes, tomatoes, some romaine and a red pepper, and whisked apple cider vinegar with Tunisian olive oil (Walmart sells a better Tunisian OliveOil than Trader Joe's believe it or not) and then took the food off the smoker...













DSCF6484.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ May 4, 2014






and then adding black pepper and Blue Persian Salt, and some oil on the onion and fish, it was ready to eat!













DSCF6485.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ May 4, 2014


















DSCF6486.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ May 4, 2014


















DSCF6487.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ May 4, 2014






And it all was DELICIOUS and DELIGHTFUL - the fish was SO SOFT, falling apart and with incredible skin (my favorite part of any fish, except for Marlin where the skin isn't edible to me) but this sea bass skin was fantastic, and the flesh was so baby soft and smoky and terrific!













DSCF6488.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ May 4, 2014


















DSCF6489.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ May 4, 2014


















DSCF6490.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ May 4, 2014


















DSCF6491.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ May 4, 2014


















DSCF6492.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ May 4, 2014


















DSCF6493.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ May 4, 2014






Paired with [if gte mso 9]><xml> <o:DocumentProperties>  <o:Template>Normal.dotm</o:Template>  <o:Revision>0</o:Revision>  <o:TotalTime>0</o:TotalTime>  <o:Pages>1</o:Pages>  <o:Words>2</o:Words>  <o:Characters>14</o:Characters>  <o:Company>Self</o:Company>  <o:Lines>1</o:Lines>  <o:Paragraphs>1</o:Paragraphs>  <o:CharactersWithSpaces>20</o:CharactersWithSpaces>  <o:Version>12.0</o:Version> </o:DocumentProperties> <o:OfficeDocumentSettings>  <o:AllowPNG/> </o:OfficeDocumentSettings></xml><![endif][if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:WordDocument>  <w:Zoom>0</w:Zoom>  <w:TrackMoves>false</w:TrackMoves>  <w:TrackFormatting/>  <w:PunctuationKerning/>  <w:DrawingGridHorizontalSpacing>18 pt</w:DrawingGridHorizontalSpacing>  <w:DrawingGridVerticalSpacing>18 pt</w:DrawingGridVerticalSpacing>  <w:DisplayHorizontalDrawingGridEvery>0</w:DisplayHorizontalDrawingGridEvery>  <w:DisplayVerticalDrawingGridEvery>0</w:DisplayVerticalDrawingGridEvery>  <w:ValidateAgainstSchemas/>  <w:SaveIfXMLInvalid>false</w:SaveIfXMLInvalid>  <w:IgnoreMixedContent>false</w:IgnoreMixedContent>  <w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText>false</w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText>  <w:Compatibility>   <w:BreakWrappedTables/>   <w:DontGrowAutofit/>   <w:DontAutofitConstrainedTables/>   <w:DontVertAlignInTxbx/>  </w:Compatibility> </w:WordDocument></xml><![endif][if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:LatentStyles DefLockedState="false" LatentStyleCount="276"> </w:LatentStyles></xml><![endif][if gte mso 10]><style> /* Style Definitions */table.MsoNormalTable{mso-style-name:"Table Normal";mso-tstyle-rowband-size:0;mso-tstyle-colband-size:0;mso-style-noshow:yes;mso-style-parent:"";mso-padding-alt:0in 5.4pt 0in 5.4pt;mso-para-margin:0in;mso-para-margin-bottom:.0001pt;mso-pagination:widow-orphan;font-size:12.0pt;font-family:"Times New Roman";mso-ascii-font-family:Cambria;mso-ascii-theme-font:minor-latin;mso-fareast-font-family:"Times New Roman";mso-fareast-theme-font:minor-fareast;mso-hansi-font-family:Cambria;mso-hansi-theme-font:minor-latin;}</style><![endif]StartFragmentCrémant d’Alsace,EndFragment  (a lighter sparkling style than Champagne and very dry when coming from "Alsace"), this dinner today was sensational!













DSCF6494.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ May 4, 2014


















DSCF6495.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ May 4, 2014


















DSCF6496.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ May 4, 2014


















DSCF6497.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ May 4, 2014






And the chard was lovely too! Not too abrasive like raw kale, and yet with colorful stems and some flavor still, which made it grand!













DSCF6498.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ May 4, 2014






And the basic salt, pepper, and olive oil, did make this fish exquisite and still allow it's natural flavors to shine!













DSCF6499.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ May 4, 2014






Thanks very much for sharing in my simple yet wonderful meal, and here's to everyone making today delicious!

Cheers!!!!!! - Leah


----------



## mdboatbum (May 4, 2014)

Wonderful looking meal Leah!!


----------



## atomicsmoke (May 4, 2014)

That fish looks too good. Another fellow smoked onion yesterday too. I can't believe I never tried it...


----------



## leah elisheva (May 4, 2014)

Hey thank you *Andrew!* And *Atomicsmoke* too!!!! Here's to smoking onions therefore!!! And to this new and very wonderful fresh month!

Happy Sunday! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## disco (May 4, 2014)

Terrific technique, meal and Qview. Thanks, Leah.

Disco


----------



## brooksy (May 4, 2014)

Beautiful plate Leah! The onion looks like a blooming rose pretty cool the contrast between the black and white.


----------



## leah elisheva (May 4, 2014)

Thank you* Disco!* Especially if you are typing from the England leg of your trip, or are you home? It's been a treat reading of the eating and drinking you two have savored lately, via your blog!

And thank you *Brooksy* too! Here's to onions! (I eat something in that family RAW each day, whether garlic, shallot, onion, green onion, chive, red onion or whatever it be, but this smoked version was fun and a nice change)!

Cheers!! - Leah


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (May 4, 2014)

That's an awesome meal Leah !  Thumbs Up   Between the sea bass & that salad.... :drool   Very nice for sure !  I have to agree with ya, the skin on fish is the best part !  :biggrin:


----------



## leah elisheva (May 4, 2014)

Thank you so much *Justin! *And here is to skin!!!!! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## disco (May 4, 2014)

Leah Elisheva said:


> Thank you* Disco!* Especially if you are typing from the England leg of your trip, or are you home? It's been a treat reading of the eating and drinking you two have savored lately, via your blog!
> 
> And thank you *Brooksy* too! Here's to onions! (I eat something in that family RAW each day, whether garlic, shallot, onion, green onion, chive, red onion or whatever it be, but this smoked version was fun and a nice change)!
> 
> Cheers!! - Leah


I am back but I am still catching up on my blog.


----------



## smoking b (May 4, 2014)

That's a nice piece of fish! I like working with thicker pieces like you got  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   I would dive right in to that whole meal! Smoked onions are a nice treat once in a while too. I've smoked them & made dip with them a couple times & it was really good that way too...  Nice meal Leah!


----------



## leah elisheva (May 4, 2014)

Thank you so much *Jeremy! *And your smoked onion dips must be sensational!!!

And Happy Sunday!!!!

Cheers! - Leah


----------

